

Ask HN: Future course of Ipad ordering app development - rsdce

Hi Hackers,
I have been working on a ipad Restaurant Ordering app for the restaurants that i have a few customers for as well and is very well received by them. I have tied it up with wireless printer support and credit card payments with the partnership with payment company as well. However in light of the competition entering this field im getting second thoughts everyday on if i will be able to take it from part time to full time ever (would need funding from someone to do that because of visa issues). Since i have seen so many competitors in the last months on this im not able to charter my growth with this except have it as a part time project. I want to take it to a bigger &quot;national&quot; scale. 
Any suggestions on what i should do ?
======
rsdce
I would really appreciate comments on this because i dont know how to
distinguish my app from others and i dont want to squander away the work i
have been doing all this while .

------
rsdce
Is there no one who can offer suggestions on this. Or did i not offer many
details ?

